# Java won't work for game colony



## conconogan (Nov 27, 2010)

Game colony says I need to enable java and I believe it is enabled.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Try a different browser. Make sure Java is updated - sometimes Java will only run if you see the Sun Java console in the taskbar.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your security programs and browser settings to see if scripts are being blocked.


----------

